# Change in Sex Frequency/Habits



## lonewife419 (Sep 13, 2013)

I met my husband 3 years ago & we have now been married 2 years. We moved in together very quickly, I have never been one to believe in "Love at first Sight" but I instantly connected with my husband and from the beginning the sex was great, a lot of foreplay and always lasted quite a while. I don't mean to be blunt, but he could just lay next to me and was instantly ready to have sex (if you know what I mean). Things are not the same lately and haven't been for a while. Even though the sex was great, we never really had sex several times a day like most new couples do but that was mainly because he worked really hard & was tired when he got home. A lot of people say that he probably wasn't actually working all those times but I know for a fact that he was because I went with him to work alot. Anyways, it just seems now like we have sex even less than before & we have to work extra hard to get him there, you know, erect or whatever & its really quick, almost like he wants to get it over with & there is absolutely no foreplay at all anymore & I dont even remember the last time there was any because it has been so long. During sex he acts like he likes it, but I am really confused at this point! He doesnt seem to understand what I am talking about & says we have a great marriage & he is lucky to have me & is very happy because we never argue, I trust him & am not a jealous person & we make a good team or whatever. but there is alot of things that bother me & when I try to talk to him about it he tells me that I am overreacting & nothing changes. We hardly spend any time together & the funny thing is, I am not working right now because I am pregnant & he works here at home on his granparents property now. There is alot more to this story & I will have to explain it when I have more time, but for now I am really starting to worry.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

How old are you two?


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Whoa. My wife could've written the same thing Mrs. OP wrote, as we were just like that back then, thanks God those days are over. 

Mrs. OP, I am sure your husband loves you, maybe he just need to take a few days off to be with you & hopefully at those days off he could be a much better lover without the exhaustion from work.


----------



## KAM1959 (Aug 28, 2013)

lonewife419 said:


> I met my husband 3 years ago & we have now been married 2 years. We moved in together very quickly, I have never been one to believe in "Love at first Sight" but I instantly connected with my husband and from the beginning the sex was great, a lot of foreplay and always lasted quite a while. I don't mean to be blunt, but he could just lay next to me and was instantly ready to have sex (if you know what I mean). Things are not the same lately and haven't been for a while. Even though the sex was great, we never really had sex several times a day like most new couples do but that was mainly because he worked really hard & was tired when he got home. A lot of people say that he probably wasn't actually working all those times but I know for a fact that he was because I went with him to work alot. Anyways, it just seems now like we have sex even less than before & we have to work extra hard to get him there, you know, erect or whatever & its really quick, almost like he wants to get it over with & there is absolutely no foreplay at all anymore & I dont even remember the last time there was any because it has been so long. During sex he acts like he likes it, but I am really confused at this point! He doesnt seem to understand what I am talking about & says we have a great marriage & he is lucky to have me & is very happy because we never argue, I trust him & am not a jealous person & we make a good team or whatever. but there is alot of things that bother me & when I try to talk to him about it he tells me that I am overreacting & nothing changes. We hardly spend any time together & the funny thing is, I am not working right now because I am pregnant & he works here at home on his granparents property now. There is alot more to this story & I will have to explain it when I have more time, but for now I am really starting to worry.


Your still young in marriage. Start by having serious talks about the matter. In addition, start planning time specifically for intimacy and sex. If nothing changes look for other areas of your relationship that you may be having problems in, because things will spill over into the bedroom whether you are aware of them or not. 
After all your marriage has not passed the detrimental years yet, since marriages often end in divorce within the first 5- 7 years. If you both really want to make start working together now. Marriage is a JOB it just doesn't work it has to be "worked at" First talk and explore other possible problem and if all else fails go to marriage counseling.


----------



## lonewife419 (Sep 13, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> How old are you two?


I just turned 30 in April & he turned 35 in May


----------



## lonewife419 (Sep 13, 2013)

KAM1959 said:


> Your still young in marriage. Start by having serious talks about the matter. In addition, start planning time specifically for intimacy and sex. If nothing changes look for other areas of your relationship that you may be having problems in, because things will spill over into the bedroom whether you are aware of them or not.
> After all your marriage has not passed the detrimental years yet, since marriages often end in divorce within the first 5- 7 years. If you both really want to make start working together now. Marriage is a JOB it just doesn't work it has to be "worked at" First talk and explore other possible problem and if all else fails go to marriage counseling.


I've actually mentioned going to counseling with him before, he says he will go but doesnt think that we need it, he says he thinks we have a great marriage & doesnt see what the problem is.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lonelywife,

Your story sounds pretty similar to mine except that you are the opposite gender. It is my wife that bypasses the foreplay and goes straight for the five minute quickie. It is so frustrating.


----------



## lonewife419 (Sep 13, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> How old are you two?


I just turned 30 in April & he turned 35 in May


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

lonewife419 said:


> I've actually mentioned going to counseling with him before, he says he will go but doesnt think that we need it, he says he thinks we have a great marriage & doesnt see what the problem is.


His needs are met so he's happy.

What exactly would you like to see different?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Does he smoke, That will reduce his hardness and ability over time. Get him to stop if he does.

More exercise also increases testosterone.


----------

